# Small air compressor for filling well tanks



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What kind of air compressor do you SERVICE guys keep on the van? I don't need a huge one like the carpenters use for nail guns. Just something that can fill a 30ish gallon well tank in like 5-10 minutes. Preferably quiet but it really just needs to be small because I rarely need one and don't have much space on the van.










.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

milwaukee m12


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Maybe they have one on 120 volts or get a converter? I own this one :


https://www.amazon.ca/VIAIR-84P-Por...Compressor&qid=1584156201&s=automotive&sr=1-1


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Maybe they have one on 120 volts or get a converter? I own this one :
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/VIAIR-84P-Por...Compressor&qid=1584156201&s=automotive&sr=1-1





That looks real similar to the ones sold for small airbrush kits when painting models. I am considering one.








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Maybe they have one on 120 volts or get a converter? I own this one :





Some of our guys have these senco ones, looks the same but with a tank. I might take the tank and pressure switch off and just add a relief valve.



https://omely.store/product/senco-1-gal-1-2-hp-portable-electric-air-compressor-pc1010/






.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

try a milwaukee m12. cheap and awesome. i guess i had to repeat myself


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You have the makita tool line? They make one too. The next one seems to be rebranded for several names, HD, goodyear etc.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bon-Aire-GoodYear-120-Volt-Multi-Purpose-Inflator-i8000/202539084


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> try a milwaukee m12. cheap and awesome. i guess i had to repeat myself





Sorry, didn't see your first post. I have makita stuff. I don't really want a cordless one because it will just kill batteries. Especially a 12v model.






Tango said:


> You have the makita tool line? They make one too. The next one seems to be rebranded for several names, HD, goodyear etc.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bon-Aire-GoodYear-120-Volt-Multi-Purpose-Inflator-i8000/202539084




That goodyear model looks good. If that makita model was 18v maybe I would get it. I only have 18v batteries. 12v would die way too fast.











.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a husky that runs on 12 and 120 volts. I've had it for years and have used it to fill up everything from expansion tanks to truck tires. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-12-Volt-120-Volt-Home-and-Auto-Inflator-HD12120/302752823

I think they have an updated model now.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Maybe they have one on 120 volts or get a converter? I own this one :
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/VIAIR-84P-Por...Compressor&qid=1584156201&s=automotive&sr=1-1


I used one like that I could use to blow the water out of heaters, :biggrin:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

What kind of truck / van are you working out of?

Have you considered an engine/belt driven compressor?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont work on any well pumps in my area, but I have a good quality hand air pump for doing pressure tests on gas lines , you dont want to pump too fast and blow up the gauge...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> What kind of truck / van are you working out of?
> 
> Have you considered an engine/belt driven compressor?





It's a 4.6l 8 lug 2014 e-250, made in the last month of production. It's also a company vehicle so Modifying it that way probably isn't an option. Also, I need an air compressor I can bring into the home. I am not running several hundred feet of hose.



My personal van is a 5.6l 2006. If the ac goes in that I will probably just use it as an air compressor.


I have also thought about getting a slender tank, filling it up, and just keeping it on the roof rack, I have plenty of space up there.










.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Understood.

I'll say to stay away from the $99 craftsman if noise is an issue.

I always had to warn people that I was going to turn it on, because it sounded like a V12 engine working only on 2 cylinders.

If you find a quiet one, I'm in the market for one too.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

I use a Ryobi battery one. Have had it for over 5 years. Done well tanks with it. Pumped up new rough waterlines up to 90 pounds for testing. Pool floats for the kids ECT... And it was like $40. When I burn it out I will just buy another. What I bought it for was to fill the air caddy I have, that I use to blow out waterlines in the winter time. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

StevensXEH said:


> the milwaukee m12 is a really good solution











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

